# Prop suggestions for Suzuki 25 on a Conchfish



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Call Jack Foreman. Pricey, Old, and can be grumpy... but you won’t find a more knowledgable prop guy or a better prop!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

JC Designs said:


> Call Jack Foreman. Pricey, Old, and can be grumpy... but you won’t find a more knowledgable prop guy or a better prop!


Jack's voicemail is full as of this week - I am not sure if someone has a read on how he is doing and if he selling props right now.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Get ahold of @Smackdaddy53, they are pretty tight and he can most likely get in contact.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Thanks. Tried Foreman already and waiting for a reply. Anything stand out from Solas or Powertech that I should check out?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Stay clear of solas, not a fan. Give Powertec a call if Foreman is no bueno.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

JC Designs said:


> Stay clear of solas, not a fan. Give Powertec a call if Foreman is no bueno.


Thanks James. Any reason I should not be looking at 4 blade props?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Thanks James. Any reason I should not be looking at 4 blade props?


You are welcome. No reason to steer away from a 4 blade. A 4 blade will offer more load capacity generally speaking but a proper 3 blade will do the trick. I’m willing to bet a call to powertech will put you on the “prop’r” path.😉


----------

